# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Lightweight Underdrive Crank Pulley for VW 2.5L - In Stock !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*ECS Lightweight Underdrive Crank Pulley for VW 2.5L - * 

Lightweight aluminum crankshaft pulleys from ECS Tuning punch above their weight. Precision machined from anodized billet aluminum, our great looking upgrades bolt on easily in place of your portly stock pulley. 

Choose from stock diameter or underdrive. Either pulley reduces rotational mass for faster throttle response. The underdrive option reduces parasitic horsepower loss. 

The bare stock pulley works with your standard length accessory belt; the underdrive kit comes with a shorter Bando belt. 

Buy them for function. Because they look great. Or both!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

How does your under drive version work with the battery? Still full power?


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm... I'm considering one of these. Any tradeoffs/downsides or negative long term effects? Also looking up a DIY after I post this to see if its within my mechanical ability :laugh:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Tips for removing the stock crank pulley? It just spins when i yank on it with my breaker bar


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

chadone said:


> How does your under drive version work with the battery? Still full power?


 You will see no battery issues or effects. 




PhAyzoN said:


> Hmm... I'm considering one of these. Any tradeoffs/downsides or negative long term effects? Also looking up a DIY after I post this to see if its within my mechanical ability :laugh:


 Some of the damping properties are lost. Although we have tested these pulleys rigorously for many thousands of miles without any side effects. 




Vash350z said:


> Tips for removing the stock crank pulley? It just spins when i yank on it with my breaker bar


 When taking the old pulley off it is better to leave the belt on crack the bolts loose, then remove the belt and pulley/bolts after. 

Holding the stock pulley in place can be done with a pry bar or screw driver within the spokes.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

What do u mean by dampening properties?
And there will b no issues with the battery not fully charging?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

chadone said:


> What do u mean by dampening properties?
> And there will b no issues with the battery not fully charging?


 The stock pulley has a certain weight to help tone down vibrations, with our kits you will loose that dampening - yet again still no problems. 

Still have seen no issues with battery/charging issues.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> The stock pulley has a certain weight to help tone down vibrations, with our kits you will loose that dampening - yet again still no problems.
> 
> Still have seen no issues with battery/charging issues.


 How much vibration can you feel?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

chadone said:


> How much vibration can you feel?


 Even with some dampening lost, we have still not have seen this issue with customers or felt any added vibration with our kits.


----------

